# Medium (Edison) Base Lamp Sockets



## DarSax (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey all, for our next production we're going to need quite a few medium (edison) base lamp sockets. I've looked online, and found a fair amount of information, but most products are designed for indoor use. While yes, the show is indoors, I'd be wary of using something like that onstage.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'd love to get the ones you see in dank basements with a bare bulb, the ones that look kind of like this

. So far I've only found them on one website, does anyone know of any manufacturers/vendors of them? I'd assume major hardware stores would have them, but I certainly can't find them on their website...


----------



## zac850 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just used bases like the one used inside a scenic light box on an opera. Their easy to wire, and you can screw them to whatever you need to attach it to.

I presume Home Depot or Lowes or similar would have them. I don't know model numbers, but if you ask for a basic porcelain lamp base, thats probably what they would give you.


----------



## Van (Mar 3, 2008)

Try this 
Link
Just D/L thier product catalog for light sockets. 
I got all my "Carnival Light" sockets and "sign Mount" sockets for _*Assassins*_ from these guys. They should be availible from any local electrical sales house, or cantact them to find dealer near you.


----------



## JD (Mar 3, 2008)

I just love the way that thing is crawling with UL stickers! 

Ah yes! The good old days!


----------



## Les (Mar 3, 2008)

Just go to Lowe's and ask for a keyless. It's the kind you see in garages and closets. They come in either plastic (the safer alternative as they won't shatter) or porcelain.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...uctId=149502-000000334-S1174-6W-SP&lpage=none

They are around 2.00 each.


----------



## DarSax (Mar 3, 2008)

Lester said:


> Just go to Lowe's and ask for a keyless. It's the kind you see in garages and closets. They come in either plastic (the safer alternative as they won't shatter) or porcelain.
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...uctId=149502-000000334-S1174-6W-SP&lpage=none
> They are around 2.00 each.



Perfect, that's exactly the word what I needed to know. Thanks.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 3, 2008)

Darsax, your first picture would work, but there is a version with a second piece that covers the open contacts, which always scare me. 

When you go to Home Depot and get your keyless sockets, remember to get J boxes for them as well. 


I prefer the ceramic keyless sockets. They're beefier, usually have nicer contacts, and are just as strong as the plastic. I've shattered plenty of the plastic bases.


----------



## Les (Mar 3, 2008)

...but shattered pieces of plastic are much less dangerous than ceramic. But it's your call. They're all around the same price. The ceramic might even be cheaper. All carry a UL Rating. And I agree with the junction box. Totally a good idea. I work at Lowe's so go there if you can help it ;-)


----------



## DarSax (Mar 4, 2008)

Are the junction boxes necessary? I know its designed to go with them, but is there a lower-profile alternative?


----------



## Footer (Mar 4, 2008)

DarSax said:


> Are the junction boxes necessary? I know its designed to go with them, but is there a lower-profile alternative?



Technically, yes. The contacts for the bases are open on the bottom, therefore to be within code you have to place the contacts inside an enclosure.


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

if you are going to be hanging them you can go with something like this
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100351605
and just hang them. You can also buy some lamp cord and go with something like this and all the contacts would be insulated
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100357003


----------



## Les (Mar 4, 2008)

The Home Depot links aren't working. Surprise. lol.


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

thats really weird, they work when i click on them???


----------



## DarSax (Mar 4, 2008)

What're the names of the products? Don't work at'all.


----------



## TimMiller (Mar 4, 2008)

The product numbers were
The first one ...
Westinghouse Black Vertical Snap-In Socket Model 7014600

Second one...
Leviton® Keyless Lamp Socket Model 09347R40000


----------



## DarSax (Mar 4, 2008)

Man, Home Depot search is _terrible._

But I I see what you mean, but unfortunately we're going to need to build this into an applause sign, not hanging them. If I'm lucky, I'll convince the set designer to just let me use rope light, same effect and a lot easier.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh applause sign? Well then your first lamp base from your first post would be fine.


----------



## DarSax (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's a related question, thanks so much for the help so far.

Where can I find those metal/silver dipped bulbs? The ones where the top half of the bulb "globe" has been dipped in some metallic substance so as to reflect the light out the bottom of the bulb.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you have any industrial suppliers near you? A commercial lighting shop should have them, mine do.

Or, this link.


----------



## DarSax (Mar 5, 2008)

Once again, its the term that I needed to know. Thanks, gafftapegreenia!


----------



## ship (Mar 5, 2008)

Called a silver bowl lamp and most commonly available with the opposing end to the lamp base reflective though available the other way also. Just about all lamp manufacturers if not also home centers stock them. Figure out your wattage and decide what lamp base plus bulb style between a globe and A-Lamp.

For the sign, agree with what’s said especially with avoiding plasic in either keyless or 2" square cleat type. Depends upon if you surface mount in having a like 3" or 4" body to the lamp socket in the case of rear mounted terminals or countersink the lamp socket within a housing so as to protect those using it from touching live terminals.

These amongst many many other types of lamp socket available from festival, cleat, normal lampholder, or marquee type. Lots of choices available. Following is what I chose within a trough that had a reflector cover and is similar to what you initially were seeking.

One will note the white ceramic fiber padding under the lamp sockets which provides some padding between porcelain and the steel of the fixture, this in addition to the use of some Teflon washers so as to further pad the contact of metal to for all intensive purposes ceramic. Silicone or even rubber also works. Concept being that if you install some shock absorption no matter the type of screw or lamp base to porcelain connection you have, you no longer have problems with over tightening or shock breaking the plastic (once used and brittle) or porcelain. 

Again the concepts of rear, front or enclosed terminals by way of something pre-wired or screwed down over the conductors for the wiring. Most major manufacturers have a variety of styles that will meet your needs such as Eagle, Cooper, Bryant, Leviton, and many others.


----------



## ship (Mar 5, 2008)

the above had venting in the fixture for the 100w lamps, and also as noted, grounding, high temp. wire, high temp. terminals wrapped in fiberglass electrical tape etc. They were a fixture unit itself. How ever many banks of them it was per like 18x walls of them done for the show.

On the other hand is the below other lamp types which just scratches the surface on what is available. I have in the past done marquee signs with marquee lamp holders of various types mounted directly to MDO plywood with the wiring behind it and exposed given lamp bases that isolate the connection, and many other types in the past.


----------



## ship (Mar 5, 2008)

This even actual marquee lights that were truss or floor mounted for some high profile tours which used candlabra based G-16.1/2 lamps. Such a type could also work for a sign. This especially given the smaller the lamp base, and even smaller the lamp used, the closer together the lamps can be which would play a factor in making a sign say close up.

Beyond electrial suppliers for lamp sockets the normal way to go and the way I normally do, Action lighting www.actionlighting.com and Denver Sign Supply http://www.denversignsupply.com/ are good links for this sort of thing or for the various channels or less easy to get OEM style bases.

Two classes of lamp socket, those that are available in general and those that are available in bulk order only. You don't see all socket styles in the normal catalogs, but short of huge orders, cannot get at times the more perfect to your situation other type of socket. This unless going to a distributer that already stocks them.


----------

